# Pressure canners and food dehyrators



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get some help... I'm looking to buy two things this year. I want to know what is the best pressure canner and food dehydrator to buy. I'm willing to learn pressure canning and the effort it takes doesn't scare me. So I'm looking forward to all of your suggestions!! 
Thanks and God bless.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Newbie007 said:


> I was wondering if I could get some help... I'm looking to buy two things this year. I want to know what is the best pressure canner and food dehydrator to buy. I'm willing to learn pressure canning and the effort it takes doesn't scare me. So I'm looking forward to all of your suggestions!!
> Thanks and God bless.


The Excaliber is an excellent dehydrator, IMO, they have several different models to suit your needs. Mine is a five tray with a timer that used to belong to my grandmother and I inherited it. I'm not sure how old it is but it works great and is a breeze to clean.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Like RAS said for dehydrators the Excalliber can't be beat, but can be pricey depending on the model you purchase. You can also get books that will instruct you on how to make your own. As for canners, we have an 18 Qt, and a 22 Qt. canners, both made by Presto and are on the low end price wise but we have used them for years and they work great.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

ras1219como said:


> The Excaliber is an excellent dehydrator, IMO, they have several different models to suit your needs. Mine is a five tray with a timer that used to belong to my grandmother and I inherited it. I'm not sure how old it is but it works great and is a breeze to clean.


In regards to the food dehydrator, does the Excalibur come with all the accessories such as the mesh trays and plastic liners?

Btw what does IMO mean?



camo2460 said:


> Like RAS said for dehydrators the Excalliber can't be beat, but can be pricey depending on the model you purchase. You can also get books that will instruct you on how to make your own. As for canners, we have an 18 Qt, and a 22 Qt. canners, both made by Presto and are on the low end price wise but we have used them for years and they work great.


How many jars can you fit in each pressure canner?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Slow down.
IMO= In my Opinion
18 Qt & 22 Qt refers to the # of quart jars they will hold.
Most dehydrators come with the trays and you can usually purchase the paper or solid trays as an option.

I don't have a canner yet, but the All American canners are generally considered to be the best ($$$).


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Marcus said:


> 18 Qt & 22 Qt refers to the # of quart jars they will hold.


Not quite. Those numbers refer to the total liquid capacity not the number of jars they will hold. My 23qt will hold 8 jars on the bottom but a second row will not fit. I can get 2 rows of pints, 9 on the bottom and 9 on top.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Not quite. Those numbers refer to the total liquid capacity not the number of jars they will hold. My 23qt will hold 8 jars on the bottom but a second row will not fit. I can get 2 rows of pints, 9 on the bottom and 9 on top.


A 23 qt only holds 9 pint jars per layer?


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

PackerBacker said:


> A 23 qt only holds 9 pint jars per layer?


MODEL NO.
beginning with 1⁄2 PINT 1 PINT 1 QUART
0175 24 up to 10 7
0178 24 up to 20 7
Please note: To double deck pint and half pint jars, see page 13.

I have a 23qt which is the 0178 model. Up to 20 pints but only 7 Quarts since you can only do one layer. Now, I would have bought the All American but at 3 times the cost it was hard to convince the other half due to starting out. If we continue to can like we have then she will support the larger canner. Also, most of what we use are pint size and if we need more we can use to or more. It works out.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Excaliber is what we got.

Also the All American canner.Never needs rubber seals,holds 14 quarts and is a joy compared to the Mirro we started out with which ended up getting too hot and and the bottom bowed out.But we did get lots of use out of it,just be careful to never let it run out of water or get too hot.This happend even with us keeping a close eye on it.

Both All American and Exclaliber are the most expensive so it took us awhile to but them.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 5 tray Excaliber. It came with mesh tray covers. I use parchment paper for drying things that would otherwise fall through the mesh screens.

I also recently purchased a small American canner. I chose it because it doesn't need a gasket to seal it. Also all I want to use only pint jars.

Both are expensive but I expect to have both for many years.

Moose


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I can ever weekend. I got the All American an ifin yer gonna use it lots, be worth ever penny.

I got a American Harvest dehydrator, use it tons an works real well. When it quits I wanna get the excalibur. Top quality stuff but just ain't gonna get one till I need one.


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old coot - can I put uncooked white rice in cans with chicken and liquid and can them? Is there a ratio per pint or quart? I love chicken and rice and would like to can some. I figured if anyone would know, it would be you!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> A 23 qt only holds 9 pint jars per layer?


I get 8 around the outside and 1 in the middle. There is probably enough room to squeeze another half-pint jar in there but I never tried


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

professor said:


> Old coot - can I put uncooked white rice in cans with chicken and liquid and can them? Is there a ratio per pint or quart? I love chicken and rice and would like to can some. I figured if anyone would know, it would be you!


Fer my shrimp, red beans an rice I used a 1/4 cup a uncooked rice along with the shrimp an beans. Gives me bout a 1/3rd pint a cooked rice when it were done.

A pint jar with 135 grams a rice filled the rest a the way with water will give ya a full pint jar a cooked rice.

So, that'll give ya a place ta start.

Basically yall would be makin a chicken an rice soup only thicker.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok... So I just purchased the food saver! I ordered the attachments so I can remove the oxygen from the jars. I talked my mother into all of this and she just purchased an Oster food dehydrator. I think as the next big purchases I will get the largest all American canner I can afford and get the Excalibur... I need it to come with the solid tray liners as I want to dehydrate squash, pumpkin, etc. Thanks to everyone for your help.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Question: Has anyone ever used or owned an Open Country Sportman's Kitchen dehydrator? I am looking at purchasing one, but wanted to see if anyone has experience with the model.


----------

